# A macro bug for the nerd



## jackrat (May 12, 2011)

Just snapped this on a rose bush.This little guy is less than 1/16 of an inch.


----------



## dmarcus (May 12, 2011)

That is a nice looking insect...great shot of it...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2011)

WOW, you did outstanding!


----------



## RV's mom (May 12, 2011)

WOW! what a great shot!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 12, 2011)

Very cool, great job!


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

wooow I need to get me one of those!


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2011)

Damn! That is so cool. I have to make time to read that manual.


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2011)

Did You Use A macro lense, or Did You Just
Use The Macro Function on your Camera?


----------



## jackrat (May 12, 2011)

LOL It's on the "easy" setting. Point and shoot.
Terryo,I need to get off of my butt and read my manual .I know it can do a lot of different things,but point and shoot is soo easy.


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2011)

Ohhh Okay, I Thought You Had A Dslr With A Macro Lense!
I Belive You Can Still Shoot Manual On Your Point and Shoot


----------



## jackrat (May 12, 2011)

Jacob said:


> Ohhh Okay, I Thought You Had A Dslr With A Macro Lense!
> I Belive You Can Still Shoot Manual On Your Point and Shoot


You can go manual if you want to.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2011)

Neat shot. I love the iridescence on the wings. You guys have a lot of neat bugs down South. We only have a fraction of your bugs over here out West.


----------

